# Orchid not eating?



## rbaby (Sep 14, 2007)

Got an L1 orchid from Yen...ate 1 fly since I got it (2 days ago)...ate nothing yesterday, normal?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 14, 2007)

You mean FF right? Anyways, it could be molting. They molt pretty quickly to L2.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds fine.


----------



## rbaby (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I am feeding them D. Hydei - thanks! Should I remove that fly then in case it does molt? So that the fly does not interrupt it?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmmm....well, since it's hydei, it could be fightened of it and may not eat it. Do you have melanogaster? It may want to eat those.


----------



## rbaby (Sep 14, 2007)

I got D. Hydei because Yen told me that's what they were eating...I did see it eat one once so I hope that's not the case as it would take a couple days for me to order Melan culture  .


----------



## Andrew (Sep 14, 2007)

Its only been two days, I think you may be worrying over nothing.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, but hey, it's his baby. Does it's abdomen seem really skinny?

Also, although they may eat hydei, they may still get frightened of it and just run away. Also, you should put more than one so there is more possibilities for it to catch one.


----------



## rbaby (Sep 15, 2007)

*her*

And i've no clue, my first mantid really  ...


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Even with the hydei, some are much smaller and docile than others. Just throw a glob in. She'll eat when the right meal comes along. :wink: In the future, once you get a melanogaster culture - just keep one going. I have maybe 10 of both going all the time. Sometimes they get thrown away, but they cost pennies (a plastic cup, mashed potato flakes, honey, vinegar, yeast topped with excelsior and a rubber banded coffee filter) so you always have them. I'm sure your mantid will be fine, I'd love to have an Orchid...luckeeeeeee!


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

If the mantid has eaten D. Hydei before it will eat them again.

A hungry mantid will eat when its ready 8)

Theres no reason for you to remove the fruit fly even if the orchid is coming up to a molt, it won't endanger the nymph.

Nymphs do molt quickly to the 2nd instar, it may only eat a couple of meals and then be ready to molt.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

> *her*And i've no clue, my first mantid really  ...


Oops, sorry. Anyways, mantids can still eat melanogaster all of the time. My Chines, L4, I think, still eats melanogaster. Amazing huh? Still waiting for hydei culture to boom. I think there are too many females. Gotta wait for the males.

Precious(Can I use your name?): My Nigerians molted to L5! The one with the wierd leg grew a leg back, although it's smaller. Now, they are as big as a cm, even when folded up! XD How is yours?


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

(shhhhh) You can use my name.  My Nigerian is doing great! It has moulted twice, getting ready to do it again. Really cool mantid, very agro and independent.

The name is Speck...Tiny Speck. 8)


----------

